# Dynaudio Focus 110A's



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Just purchased the Dy's focus 110A's. They will be here on Wednesday. I will be using my Chordette Gem Dac to stream my music from my Mac after I sign up for iTune Match. I will take my time listening to these Moniters with the Chordette before making a final decision for another DAC. Bel Canto 2.5 is one I am considering. However having the Chordeete leaves me some space to breathe a bit b/c I am also in the market to buy the Marantz 8801. If that is what I decide the Dac will come in time.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rubbersoul said:


> Just purchased the Dy's focus 110A's. They will be here on Wednesday. I will be using my Chordette Gem Dac to stream my music from my Mac after I sign up for iTune Match. I will take my time listening to these Moniters with the Chordette before making a final decision for another DAC. Bel Canto 2.5 is one I am considering. However having the Chordeete leaves me some space to breathe a bit b/c I am also in the market to buy the Marantz 8801. If that is what I decide the Dac will come in time.


I had a pair of those for a while connnected directly to a SqueezeBox Touch. An amazing compact system.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Kal
I am looking forward to reviewing my music again.
Unfortunately it looks as though I will have to purchase a NEW DAC. The Chordette Gem that I have has no volume control and of course I will need one. At present it is connected to my processor via Bluetooth.
I was hoping to hold off a little awhile and invest in the Marantz 8801 instead.

Time to break up the piggy-bank


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Kal
If I got the 8801 could I connect the 110's independently of my 804S speaker.

2zones? One for 7.1 and the other for2channel stereo?

If so, is the Dac in the 8801 good enough for the 110's?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rubbersoul said:


> Kal
> If I got the 8801 could I connect the 110's independently of my 804S speaker.
> 
> 2zones? One for 7.1 and the other for2channel stereo?
> ...


I believe that you can do that but I have no experience with anything other than a main zone. Yes, the DAC is good enough.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Kal.
I will check with a local audio dealer in my area if no-one is SURE I can use a second zone for my 110's. 
I have the question posted on a couple of forums other than this one.

One last question if you do not nine. I know you said the DAC in the 8801 is good enough but does it out perform the Chordette Gem. The Gem is about three years old so I am guessing if it does.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rubbersoul said:


> Thanks Kal.
> I will check with a local audio dealer in my area if no-one is SURE I can use a second zone for my 110's.
> I have the question posted on a couple of forums other than this one.
> 
> One last question if you do not nine. I know you said the DAC in the 8801 is good enough but does it out perform the Chordette Gem. The Gem is about three years old so I am guessing if it does.


I have no idea. Never used the Gem.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Well I made a decision....thank you, thank you.
It was tuff one to make when you want everything and you are on a budget. 
I picked up a pair of the Dynaudio Focus 110A's on line from Audiogon. Dedicated Audio from Scottsdale Arizona a family ran business. They were very helpful. I also purchased the stands for the 110s.
Just last week I was in Delaware and I decided to demo at home the Bryston BDA1 DAC. I still have the unit and probably will keep it. The store is letting it go for $1500.00 to make way for the new Bryston BDA2. Not much difference I am told.
I am reliving my music.
Needless to say I am very happy.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to us, Frank. 

I love the Dynaudio sound, and Bryston makes top notch gear, with digital warranties of 5 years and analog warranties of 20 years!

Happy listening. :bigsmile:


----------

